# need help!! pirate talk



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey all. We have been working on our pirate ship display along with a new sign for it. I am now going to have a bucky skelly sitting under the sign with a cowalacious board and am in need of pirate talk,stories or what have you. It can't be pirate songs because the board will just make the mouth move to the music. So i am just looking for speil. 3 minutes would be more than enough even if i have to piece it together. As long as it is in the same voice. Google has not been to much help so i thought i would come to the folks who know. Thanks guys.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The only thing I can think of is the POTC ride at Disneyland(world).


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

You might try here:
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/links.html

Greg


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

He's all set! 

DB


----------

